# Need some serious advice! PLEASE



## JohnRyanBuckley (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey everybody, Im new to the forum and have started training a few weeks ago, I am starting to see improvements to my shoulders/arms but my 30 minute cardio sessions do not seem to be helping to burn fat on my stomach area. I have been using this diet plan

Morning : Protein Shake, with scrambled egg and side salad.

Snack: Protein Bar or Banana

Mid-Day: Chicken Breast Tortilla with salad and water

Snack: Handful of roasted almonds.

Main Meal: Boiled egg with whole-wheat toast and maybe beans.

Supper: Protein shake and a piece of fruit.

I want to burn as much fat possible, am I doing something wrong?

p.s sorry if images are huge!


----------



## JohnRyanBuckley (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

You need to post up your workout program dude. As for the fat your talking about it won't go in a few weeks you need to do cardio and ab work to help pull in your gut. I find planks are great for pulling your core in. Your diet looks ok maybe add an extra meal in there before training withprotein and a small amount of carbs even though you are trying to lose weight, you still need your carbs for energy pre workout.

Hope this helps dude.


----------



## andyboro1466867929 (Oct 31, 2006)

Getting rid of long term fat just takes time dude... keep your diet in check and add in some consistent cardio and patience!

IMO, AB work does nothing but push your gut futher out (growing muscles under a fat blanket will do this) so id not bother and use that time for cardio.


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

Id persoanaly change your diet a bit.

1) oats, eggs or protein powder, flax oil/fish oil/almond butter

2) chicken sandwich with raw veg. Or something along those lines

3) big salad, with meat or fish

4) shake pro 6 and almond butter world be nice

5) healthy tea, chill or spag bol ect home made

6) eggs or shake.

Id say cut the bars as much as possible on a weight loss program


----------



## Flex Appeal (Mar 15, 2011)

You gotta remember that you can't spot reduce. Cardio is important.

3/4 leg raises off the bench are an awesome workout for the abs.

I also like doing a moving plank and maybe add to that some bar bell ab rolls

F x


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

andyboro said:


> Getting rid of long term fat just takes time dude... keep your diet in check and add in some consistent cardio and patience!
> 
> IMO, AB work does nothing but push your gut futher out (growing muscles under a fat blanket will do this) so id not bother and use that time for cardio.


top advice


----------



## JohnRyanBuckley (Jun 6, 2011)

Okay so today ive changed my routine a little,

Breakfast: Shredded Wheat and a Protein Shake

Snack: Go Ahead Yoghurt Bar

(Training - 15 Minutes Treadmill, 10 minutes crosser, 10 minutes bike, 10 minutes rowing and a 30 minute swim)

Snack: Protein Shake

Main Meal: Chicken and Rice with large salad.

I've had cottage cheese with pineapple on Ryvita up to now, do I need to eat again tonight?


----------



## JohnRyanBuckley (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for the advice so far btw!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2011)

yoga and breathing excerises is very good more so than situps etc


----------



## tom v (Sep 29, 2010)

Whats your stats mate i.e weight height etc?

i would say the best thing for you to do is spend a little time working out your required calorie intake to just maintain your weight. Then drop this down by about 400-500 cals. stick to the lower ammount until you rech your plateau and then reduce further. this will help you lose weight at a steady yet consitsent rate.

as probably mentioned you still need to eat enough food to give you the required energy for you workouts. if you drop your calories too low too quickly your body will feel starved and begin to store fat for energy.

so ensure that you are taking on healthy fats and complex carbs to give you the energy you need along side a high protein content to your diet.

Hope this helps.


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

JohnBuck, i would also stick to one peice of equipment per session, keeping your heart rate up......

doing 30-45mins on an incline walk for example one session.....

next session do that on the crosstrainer.........


----------



## JohnRyanBuckley (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice, I have been sticking at it over the last few weeks doing a lot of cardio and can feel improvements already. My diet feels normal now, where as at the start it felt like I was constantly stopping myself from eating. Ive been regulating my training doing 3 days a week all cardio, and 3 days all muscle training with a 20min cardio session after. I swim everyday now. Would like to ask if anyone else thought there was improvements or is it just me? Thanks


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

yes definitely a big improvement, try to take the same angle pictures in the same place with same lighting it will give you better comparison understanding


----------



## JohnRyanBuckley (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks mate really appreciate it, support is always a big motivator. Will take some pics in the same light tomorrow and post em up.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Awesome improvement mate, you'l start seeing some good ab seperation soon!


----------



## JohnRyanBuckley (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks alot mate, I appreciate it. Ive had a slack weekend and feeling guilty now haha, I am starting to see more ab definition though


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

I find real exlposive cardio helps where I'm really struggling for breath after almost to the point where it feels like I'm guna puke!...really gets the diaphram and inter-costuals working lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Brockyboy said:


> I find real exlposive cardio helps where I'm really struggling for breath after almost to the point where it feels like I'm guna puke!...really gets the diaphram and inter-costuals working lol


 I normally get the puking feeling after some nice heavy squats, lol


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

yannyboy said:


> I normally get the puking feeling after some nice heavy squats, lol


Yeah man been there!..but just now its from powering to work in the morning and home again on the bike!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

youre all forgetting mention that squats and deads will promote an anabolic environment in the body and will aid fat loss and boost your diet and cardio results...


----------



## JohnRyanBuckley (Jun 6, 2011)

So are you saying I should try do more squats and dead lifts? cause i do barely any atm


----------

